# It's burning my eyes!



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, of course soap irritates the eyes, but my lard soap I've noticed burns a little more. 
My sister said, "Sarah that stuff burned!" 
I chuckled a little bit because I knew how she felt


Is this normal for lard soap or is something going on with my recipe?


----------



## jamesdaclark (Aug 2, 2012)

I would have to say it's the recipe. Lard soap is all I make and it never burns. Did you let it cure long enough after making it? I let mine sit for five weeks. It should be safe after at least two though. Did you use a lye calculator?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes. Maybe it hadnt cured long enough. It's hot process. 
I haven't used it in a few weeks, maybe I'll try it again


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Soap will burn when it gets into your eyes, regardless of what oils are used.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with Cyndi, any soap that gets in your eyes is going to burn.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Haha, trash, I've used it again and is not ad bad as it was. 
It also be the tea tree oil


----------

